# Japan Forum > All Things Japanese >  Takeda Shingen

## Takeda Shingen

Im trying to do a full family history on Takeda Shingen and was wondering if there are living descendants in Japan today,i know there were several branch families from Shingens time,his being the head family,as we know,after the battle of Nagashino,Katsuyori his wife, his son Nobukatsu and several maids of their retinue committed seppuku.
Im hoping someone can give me anymore information........

----------


## GhostRider2

Why *exactly* are you looking into this person? I have a number of Japanese relatives, not just a simple Caucasian looking for info on Japan as I have lived there for ten years as a youth / young teenager and go back routinely, so I might be some help. However, I also have deep respect for Japanese history and would like to know what exactly you are after.

----------

